# 9" South Bend Lathes



## Greg A (Oct 11, 2016)

Hello all,
A buddy of mine started a Facebook group for folks with 9" South Bends. Just look up 9" South Bend Lathes in the search option.  It is an open group for people to show off what they have and generally just share info and pics.

Look forward to seeing everyone's lathes!


----------



## higgite (Oct 11, 2016)

You could also do that here. Just a thought.

Tom


----------



## LucknowKen (Oct 17, 2016)

Hello Greg:  I am with higgite on this one. (i'm not a facebooker)
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/show-us-your-south-bend-lathe.12/
lk


----------



## thenrie (Nov 24, 2016)

I joined. The more the merrier.


----------

